# Am I going to get busted?



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Last night a police helicopter circled our neighborhood for a good 10-20 minutes. OK, this is not exactly unusual in Los Angeles, but on a couple of passes, their lights seemed to be focused on our open garage. Currently, I have two flats of tomato and pepper seeds sprouting under lights in that garage. We keep the door open until we go to bed to remind us to turn off the lights (plants need to sleep too  ). David suggested that maybe the cops would show up at our door assuming we were growing something illegal. He was delighted at the thought (this is David=:bounce: :roll: :bounce: ) but I was horrified  . What if they took my babies in as evidence? What if they hurt them before someone with experience informed them that these were produce!!!!
David hung around the window for another half-hour, eagerly waiting for a squad car or two, while I sat grimly with my seed packets, looking to see if I had any seeds left for replanting. Nothing happened. . . Yet.

Life in the big city.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

They might have one of those infrared heat detectors. Recently here in Minnesota, someone's house got busted because of the "unusual" heat signature that their HP Na bulbs were putting out!

But methinks I remember that they don't have enough evidence for a search warrant based just on a "heat signature", so I'd be waiting for some stranger to show up wanting to "buy" some of your "produce"! 

doc


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Can you imagine anyone wanting to smoke or otherwise ingest tomato leaves? :smoking: :crazy: It makes me a little nauseous just thinking about it.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm sure we could take up a CT collection and post bail for you :lol: 

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'd be happy to testify in your defense. PM me if you need to fly me out to California. :lol::lol:


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

We've been watching you for some time Phoebe.

You'll be contacted when we're ready.

In the meantime, if you post any more messages or talk to any one about this,.....well, as you know.......

we know where you live.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

DROP the Olive Oil and come out with your hands up... We have the place surrounded... with Parmesan Cheese!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cathy stapleton (Sep 28, 2005)

They might not even recognize them as tomato plants once they're pretty much fully grown if they're like some of the cops in Vancouver, BC.

A few years ago there was an elderly man growing tomatoes on his meshed-in porch. Someone reported that he was growing the weed and the cops raided his house. They confiscated all his tomato plants thinking they were marijuana plants. By the time someone pointed out their absolute stupidity the poor old guy's fully grown plants were ruined and it was pretty much too late to start with a new crop.

Nitwit cops couldn't even tell the difference between tomato vines and marijuana plants.

Sheesh!!!


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

I lived in Bellingham WA for a bit, sounds like the cops were on tomatoes, oh oh sorry weed....if you are a cop in BC< you would think they would know the diff between herbs and 'mate'ers....if u get busted, tell the judge they were strictly medicinal


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

No doubt a side effect of a diet too high in donuts.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

With the amount of grow-ops here, I'd be very surprised if a Cop DIDN'T know the difference between weed and tomatoes. C'mon now, a pot plant has spindly 5 fingered leafs kinda like a maple leaf, and a tomato plant doesn't.

All this grow op stuff, it's getttin dangerous. House burned down near one of my employees home, a family of immigrants were growing pot, mickey-mouse wiring got too hot and fried the fuse box. Me, I gotta problem with some [email protected]#$%%&_ing jerk dropping off garbage bags of dead/harvested plants infront of my dumpster. Smart enough not to take it to the dump or anywhere around where he lives--not that he's scared of the cops, no. He's scared that someone else might see them, put 2 and 2 together, and break into his place.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I know this is drifting off topic but since we are talking about Vancouver....

I caught the tail end of a piece on 60 minutes last night about this guy in Vancouver who sells pot seeds; calls himself the Prince of Pot. The US DEA is itching to extradite him and throw him in jail for 20 years. What's up with that?

Jock


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, a mail order business. He's not selling pot, per say, or paraphanelia, just the seeds for a do-it-yourself kit. 

With the same train of thought, thousands of Americans, alot of them seniors, buy brand name pharamceuticals (the legitaimate ones...) via e-mail through companies in Canada. The prices are much, much cheaper, even when you factor in almost 14% worth of taxes. This has certain American corporations very worried, and as a result they sic the various Gov't agencies after the mail order businesses. Who knows, maybe they'll (the U.S. Gov't agencies) claim that the CDN drugs are tainted with mad cow or softwood lumber germs.....


----------

